# Hummel Piano Sonatas



## classicalcpa80 (5 mo ago)

Does anyone have a recommendation for what you think is the best recordings of the Hummel piano sonatas? Unfortunately, there is not a lot of choice, but there are a few. 

The Naxos recordings played by Hae Won Chang seem a bit “thin” sounding from the samples I heard. I enjoyed her Naxos recording of two of Hummel’s piano concertos, but not sure if the recordings of the sonatas are comparable. 

There is also a collection by Constance Keene which sounded pretty good from the small samples I heard.

The only other two complete recordings seem to be one performed on fortepiano which I’m not really interested in, and a complete recording by Ian Hobson.

I’m curious if any of you have listened to the different versions and have a preference.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not typically a fan of the fortepiano sound, but Mastroprimiano did a fine job with the Hummel sonatas, and 5 is excellent.

I have also enjoyed Hobson on 6, Ciani on 2, and Moss on 5. I haven't listened to any other versions yet, so these are just my opinions on them in a vacuum.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

How about Stephen Hough on piano, i think it's not going to get any better .


----------

